# الملائــــكة (عملهم وخدمتهم)



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*،،،،،مقدمة عــامة،،،،،،*
​ 
       لقد خلق  الملائكة  الأطهار لكي تخدمه، ومع ذلك أمرها أن تخدم الإنسان  أيضا..
            لقد  كانت مخصصة للإله  العلي الساكن في السموات, ولكن لمحبته العجيبة جعلها  تنزل إلي الأرض لمعونة  الإنسان      ..

     من هم  الملائكة، وما هي خدمتهم، وما هي علاقتنا بهم، وكيف سقط عددا منهم؟





      هذا البحث  المتواضع  يتكلم عن      الملائكة الأخيار والأشرار, لنعرف حقيقتهم وطبيعة  عملهم... 

لنعرف أن  الملائكة      الأخيار هم أحباؤنا وأصدقاؤنا، يفرحون  بتوبة الخطاة, ويسرعون لإنقاذ      المتضايقين والذين في كل شدة.

            أما  الشياطين،  فهم أعداؤنا لأنهم علي الدوام يحاربوننا ويتمنون سقوطنا  وهلاكنا.
            لذلك  فنحن نحب  الملائكة، ونطلب من الله أن يخزي الشياطين.

  يـــــا رب... 


        أحطنا       بملائكتك القديسين لكي نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومرشدين لنصل إلي  الإيمان  الواحد,      وإلي معرفة مجدك غير المحسوس وغير المحدود, فانك  مبارك إلي الأبد،           آمين "*. **


>>فهرس الموضوع>>
**:download:
* *
1-ما    هم  الملائكة؟ وكم عدد رؤساء الملائكة، وما هي أسمائهم؟

* *2-الملائكــة فـي الكــتاب المقدس

3- طبيعة الملائكة 
*
 
هناك اجزاء منقولة من موقع st.takla

اجزاء اخري اكتبها بنفسي نقلاً عن عدة كتب مطبوعة
​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*ما    هم الملائكة؟ وكم عدد رؤساء الملائكة، وما هي أسمائهم؟*
 







كلمة  "ملاك" تعني "رسول".  وللملائكة أجساداً لطيفة من النار أو الهواء    (دانيال  7،6:10؛      متى 3:28؛      مرقس 5:16؛      لوقا 4:24؛      أعمال الرسل  10:1؛ 7:12؛      سفر    الرؤيا
والملائكة  لا يمرضون ولا يضعفون، ولا ينامون ولا يموتون، لأنهم كائنات    روحانية.  ولا يحتاجون إلى زمن كبير في إنتقالاتهم،      ولا  يتزوجون..
      وقد خلقهم الله قبل خلقة الإنسان في اليوم الإول (حيث خلق      الله  النور    والملائكة من نور).  وقد سقط بعضهم بخطيئة التكبر وأصبحوا      شياطين،  ومنهم الرئيس    "لوسيفر" زهرة بنت الصبح 



والملائكة ثلاث طغمات:
 الأولى:         السارافيم – الكاروبيم – العروش
الثانية:         القوات – السلاطين – السيادات
الثالثة:         الرياسات – رؤساء الملائكة – الملائكة
​ 





      أما عن      رؤساء  الملائكة،    فهم سبعة (رؤ2:8)،           (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)                 وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس  ثلاثة منهم، أما الأربعة الآخرين فقد جاء ذكرهم في كتب    التقليد  في      الكنيسة القبطية  وخصوصاً كتاب      التسابيح  المُسمى "الإبصلمودية"،     وترتيبهم كالآتي:


ميخائيل
جبرائيل         (غبريال)
رافائيل         (روفائيل)
                سورئيل        (سورييل – سوريال)
 سداكيئيل
 سراثيئيل
 أنانيئيل        (أنانييل)


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*تعالوا نشوف استخدامات لكلمة ملاك فـ الكتاب المقدس
ولكنـ بمعاني مختلفة

:download:

**
*​* أ-عمود  السحاب:

* * 
     "فانتقل ملاك الله  السائر      أمام عسكر      إسرائيل  وسار وراءهم وانتقل     عمود  السحاب من أمامهم ووقف وراءهم" (خر      14: 19). ويظهر هنا أن الله يستخدم الملائكة في أعمال كثيرة منها عمل  السحاب.


*​* ب-الرياح: 

* * 
     يقول سفر المزامير عن  طبيعة      الملئكة "الصانع     ملائكته  رياحا, وخدامه      نار  ملتهبة" (مز 104: 4).


*​* ج-الأوبئة سميت فيه  ملائكة      أشرار:

* * 
     "أرسل عليهم حمو غضبه  سخطا      ورجزا وضيقا جيشا ملائكة أشرار... لم يمنع من الموت أنفسهم, بل دفع حياتهم       للوباء" (مز 78: 49, 50).


*​* د-أمراض سماها      بولس  الرسول      بالشوكة في جسده:

* * 
     "ولئلا أرتفع بفرط  الإعلانات      أعطيت      شوكة  في الجسد, ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا أرتفع" (2كو12: 7).


*​*     الاستخدام الشائع لكلمة       "ملاك":

* * 
     أما الإستخدام الشائع  لهذه      اللفظة في الكتاب      المقدس علي نوع خصوصي للأرواح السمائية الذين يستخدمهم الله      لإجراء إرادته ومقاصده.لذلك إمتازوا باسم ملائكة الله, فيقول الرب في مجيئه      الثاني "ومتي جاء      ابن       الإنسان* في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه, فحينئذ      يجلس علي كرسي مجده" (مت 25: 31).



*>>>جااااااري اعداد ملف متكامل آخر عن ابن       الإنسان <<<


*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0>> طبيعة الملائكة <<**0


هل هي أرواح فقط أم  أجساد نورانية؟!

 وما هي أشكالها وطبيعة تكوينها...

 لأننا لا نراها بالعين المجردة, بل قد نحلم  بها، أو قد نسمع أوصافها في كتب  الكنيسة، أو قد يراها بعض  القديسين بأشكال شتي...

 وهل هي قوية أم ضعيفة.. كل هذه التساؤلات تثير إنتباهنا، وتجعلنا نبحث في الكتاب المقدس عن طبيعة الملائكة.

* *الرأي السائد في الكنيسة أن لهم أجسادا روحية غير منظورة، وهذا الرأي مقبول وموافق لكل المذاهب  الكنسية تقريبا.      

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0>> قوة الملائكة <<**0

**
*

*الملائكة أكثر إقتدارا  وقوة      وسرعة ونشاطا من      الإنسان،  وكذلك هم أعلم من البشر لأن طبيعة الملاك  روحانية      ونارية ونورية، لذلك يمكنه أن يكتشف أشياء لا يمكننا نحن أن نكتشفها بسبب      كثافة أجسادنا, وبسبب ضعف هذا الجسم وما يصيبه من أمراض وعلل** وما إلي  ذلك  من*
 *أشياء تعطل قدرة الروح علي أن تنفذ إلي صميم  الأشياء.


           أما الملاك فهو أقدر  علي      معرفة الأشياء، وأسرع إلي الوصول إلي حقائق الأمور من الإنسان, 
*


*من أجل ذلك       يكون الملاك دائما أعلم من البشر في معرفة الأشياء والحوادث الجارية  الماضية      والحاضرة...*
* 
*

*والملائكة فوق ذلك لا  يمرضون      ولا يضعفون، ولا ينامون ولا يموتون*
* لأنهم كائنات روحانية, وهم في حالة  صحو      ويقظة مستمرة، ولهم قدرة عجيبة علي النفاذ إلي طبيعة الأشياء.  ويقول      المزمور       "باركوا الرب يا جميع خدامه العاملين مرضاته" (مز 103: 20, 21).

*

*وفي هذا ينسب إلي  الملائكة      أنهم مقتدرون بالقوة... وأنهم أقوياء،*
* وهذا حق... فان ملاكا واحدا قتل في      ليلة واحدة 185 ألف رجل من جيش      سنحاريب  ملك           أشور (2مل 19: 35)، وملاك اّخر قتل      كل بكر في      أرض  مصر (خر 12: 29).

           أليس هذا دليلا علي  قدرة      الملاك، وعلي استطاعته وعلي إمكانيته التي يمكن بها أن يصنع ما يريد، وما      يكلفه الله به.

*

*لذلك فقد خلقهم الله في  طبيعة      روحانية أعظم من طبيعة      الإنسان  كما يقول      المزمور  "من هو الإنسان حتي تذكره،      وابن الإنسان حتي تفتقده، أنقصته قليلا عن الملائكة" (مز8: 4).*


*وهم أيضا لا يحتاجون  إلي زمن      كبير في إنتقالتهم من مكان إلي اّخر، لأن ليس لهم أجساد مادية تعوق  إنتقالاتهم*
*  ففي لحظة واحدة يستطيعون أن يسافروا اّلاف الأميال.
           وفي نفس الوقت يستطيعون  أن      يمروا من الأجسام المادية، لأن طبيعتهم الروحية تسهل لهم هذا الإنتقال من  خلال      المادة. * ​
​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0>> خدمة  الملائكة <<**0

           الملائكة رتب ولهم  ترتيب وطقس ونظام، وقد جعل الله لكل طغمة منها اختصاصات. 

فبعضها مختص بخدمة السماء،

وبعضها يختص بخدمة الأرض..

  و في الأرض بعضها مختص بالهواء،

 البعض الأخر بالثمار، 
وهناك من يختص بالأنهار، 
والبعض الأخر مختص  برفع القرابين والصلوات

، لذلك يصلي الكاهن  في نهاية القداس  الالهي مخاطباً الملاك قائلاً"يا  ملاك هذه الذبيحة الطاهرة، الصاعد إلى السماء، اصعدها قدام الرب      ليغفر لنا خطايانا".

          فالاختصاصات متنوعة،  وكلها تبرز وتعلن مجد الله على الأرض، ولو كشفت عن عيوننا لرأينا هذه القوات  الروحية تتحرك بين السماء  والأرض، 


لذلك قال السيد المسيح له المجد "من الأن ترون السماء مفتوحة، وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون".

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0>> الملائكة في  خدمة الله وتنفيذ أحكامه** <<**0*


*
  فالله خلق الملائكة  أساساً لخدمته وتنفيذ أوامره، وهم في ذلك مسرورون، لأنهم يخدمون العزة الالهية، وواقفين أمام العرش الالهي على الدوام.

ويؤكد هذا الكلام داوود النبي قائلاً " الصانع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه ناراً
ويقول بولس  الرسول "أليس جميعهم أرواحاً خادمة مرسلة للخدمة..." (عب ١: ١٤).

وهناك أمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس ترينا كيف أن الله أرسل
ملائكته لينفذوا أحكامه...
أ- في سفر صموئيل يقول "وبسط الملاك يده على      أورشليم  ليهلكها فندم الرب على الشر وقال للملاك المهلك الشعب:      كفى الأن رد يدك" (٢ صم ٢٤: ١٦).

    ب- وفي سفر  الملوك يقول "وكان في تلك الليلة أن ملاك الرب خرج وضرب من جيش أشور ١٨٥ ألف، ولما بكروا صباحاً إذا هم جميعاً جثث ميتة، فانصرف سنحاريب  ملك اشور وذهب راجعاً وأقام في نينوى"  (٢ مل ١٩: ٣٥ و٣٦).

   ج- وفي العهد الجديد  ضرب ملاك الرب هيرودس  لأنه لم يعط مجداً لله "ففي الحال ضربه ملاك الرب لأنه لم يعط المجد      لله، فصار يأكله الدود ومات" (أع ١٢: ٢٣

   ء- وفي سفر  الرؤيا يقول يوحنا  الرسول "وسمعت صوتاً عظيماً من الهيكل قائلاً للسبعة الملائكة امضوا  وسكبوا      جامات الله على الأرض." (رؤ ١١: ١)

  و- والله يرسل ملائكته  لخدمة البشر، كما فعل الملاك       جبرائيل مع دانيال  النبي بناء على أمر الله ليفهمه      الرؤيا "وأنا متكلم بعد بالصلاة، إذا بالرجل جبرائيل الذي رأيته في الرؤيا  في الابتداء..لمسنى عند وقت تقدمة المساء وفهمني وتكلم معي وقال يا دانيال  اني خرجت الأن لأعلمك الفهم" (دا ٩: ٢١ و٢٢).
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0>> الملائكة  وحراسة أولاد الله وإنقاذهم <<**0


           أ-      فدانيال  النبي الذي ألقى      في      جب  الأسود يقول: "إلهي أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه      الأسود  فلم تضرني، لأني وجدت      بريئاً قدامه (الله)، وقدامك أيضاً أيها الملك، لم أفعل ذنباً" (د ٦: ٢٢)

          ب-إليشع  النبي حرسه جيش من      الملائكة عندما أحاط به الجيش "فبكر خادم رجل الله وقام وخرج، واذا جيش  محيط      بالمدينة وخيل ومركبات، فقال غلامه له: اه يا سيدي كيف نعمل، فقال لا تخف  لأن      الذين معنا أكثر من الذين معهم... ففتح الرب عيني الغلام فأبصر، واذا  الجبل      مملوء خيلاً ومركبات      نار  حول 
اليشع " (٢ مل ٦: ١٥ - ١٧).

          ج- لذلك يقول      داوود  النبي "يحل      ملاك الرب حول متقيه وينجيهم" (مز ٣٤: ٧)
          ويقول أيضاً "لأنه يوصي       ملائكته  بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك" (مز ٩١: ١١).

          ح- خلصوا      بطرس  من السجن (أع      ٥: ١٩).

 *
*  0>> الملائكة  يهيئون للقديسين حاجات الجسد <<**0*


*أ‌- "واضطجع (ايليا النبي) ونام تحت الرتمة، وإذا بملاك الرب قد مسه  وقال قم وكل، فتطلع وإذا كعكة ردف وكوز ماء عند رأسه، فأكل وشرب ثم رجع فاضطجع، ثم  عاد ملاك الرب ثانية فمسه وقال: قم وكل، لأن المسافة كثيرة عليك، فقام وأكل  وشرب وسار بقوة تلك الأكلة أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة" (1 مل ١٩: ٥ - ٩).

  ب‌- وكان (دانيال)  هناك (في الجب) ستة أيام... وكان حبقوق النبي في أرض يهوذا، وكان قد طبخ طبيخاً وثرد خبزاً في جفنته وانطلق إلى الصحراء ليحمله  إلى الحصادين، فقال ملاك الرب لحبقوق إحمل الغذاء الذي معك إلى بابل إلى      دانيال في جب  الأسود، فقال حبقوق: أيها السيد، اني لم ار بابل قط ولا أعرف الجب،  فأخذ ملاك الرب بجبته وحمله بشعر رأسه وضعه في بابل عند الجب باندفاع روحه،  فنادى      حبقوق قائلاً: يا دانيال يا دانيال: خذ الغذاء الذي أرسله لك الله، فقال  دانيال:اللهم لقد ذكرتني ولم تخذل الذين يحبونك، وقام دانيال وأكل، ورد ملاك الرب  حبقوق من ساعته إلى موضعه" (دا ١٤: ٣٠ - ٣٨).* 

*0**>> خدمات أخرى  للملائكة <<**0* 



*وإن كانت خدمات  الملائكة لا      تحصى ولا تعد، 
      إلا أننا أبرزنا أهمها،  
      ونستطيع أن نضيف بعضاً  منها في الأتي:
          أ‌-      انبأوا بولادة     يوحنا       المعمدان (لو ١: ١١ - ٢١).
          ب‌-      أنبأوا بولادة المسيح واحتفلوا بها (مت ١: ٢٠ ولو ١: ١١).
          ت‌-      خدموه وقت تجربته وألامه (مت ٤: ١١ ولو ٢٢: ٤٣).
          ث‌-      بشروا بقيامته (مت ٢٨: ٢ ويو ٢٠: ١٢).
          ج‌-      أنبأوا بصعوده (أع ١: ١٠ و١١).
          ح‌-      سيرافقون      المسيح  عند مجيئه الثاني (مت ٢٨: ٢ ويو ٢٠: ١٢).
          خ‌-      يجمعون شعبه إلى ملكوته (مت ١٣: ٣٩).
* ​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

* 0>> رؤساء الملائكة <<**0

يقول يوحنا الرائى في      سفر  الرؤيا "ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام      الله" (رؤ 8: 29)، ويذكر      مجمع       القديسين (كتاب      الابصلمودية)  أنهم رؤساء      الملائكة السبعة.

وقد ذكر      الكتاب      المقدس ثلاثة      منهم، 

أما الأربعة الآخرين  فقد جاء ذكرهم في كتب      التقليد  في      الكنيسة  القبطية:-

          1-           ميخائيل  .
          2-                جبرائيل أو غبريال.
          3-           رافائيل.
          4-      سورئيل.
          5-      سداكيئيل  .
          6-      سراثيئيل.
          7-      أنانيئيل.

          وهناك تمجيد خاص برؤساء       الملائكة (ذكصولوجية  السمائيين) يذكر في التسبحة كالاتى:

          "سبعة  رؤساء الملائكة وقوف      يسبحون أمام الضابط، يخدمون السر الخفى. ميخائيل هو الأول وغبريال هو  الثانى      ورافائيل هو الثالث، كمثال الثالوث.
           سوريال  وسدا كيال وسراثيال      وأنانيال، 

             هؤلاء  المنيرون العظماء الأطهار يطلبون منه عن الخليقة. 
           الشاروبيم  والسارافيم والكراسى والربوبيات والقوات والأربعة حيوانات غير      المتجسدين يحملون مركبة الله..".
**
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

*0<< رتب الملائكة <<0

* *  ونستطيع أن نقسم رتب  الملائكة (حسب ما ورد ذكرهم في      القداس  الالهى) الى الاتى:
          1-      رؤساء الملائكة (نى أرشى انجيلوس).
          2-      الملائكة (نى أنجيلوس)
          3-      الرئاسات (نى أرشى).
          4-      الشاروبيم =      الكاروبيم  (نى شيروبيم).
          5-      الساروفيم (نى سيرافيم).
          6-      الكراسى (نى اثرونوس).
          7-      السلطات (نى اكسوسيا).
          8-       الربو بيات (نى ميت شويس).
          9-       القوات (نى جوم ). أو العساكر (نى ستراتها) أو الجنود       (الصباوؤت، وهي كلمة عبرانية) .

          ويلاحظ أن الكلمة التي  بين      قوسين هو المعنى      باللغة  القبطية، 
      فمثلا رؤساء الملائكة  تنطق باللغة القبطية نى      أرشى أنجيلوس (أرشى = رئيس، أنجيلوس = ملاك، نى = الجمع)

* *
**
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (2 يوليو 2010)

*0<< طغمات الملائكة >>0

 ويقسمهم  القديس غريغوريوس (     في كتاب كتاب مروج الأخيار في تراجم الأبرار) الى ثلاث طغمات،      وكل طغمة تنقسم      الى ثلاث رتب كالاتى:
          1-      الطغمة الأولى تشتمل على:

 * *                  أ – السارافيم:      وهم يضطرمون بمحبة الله أكثر من بقية الملائكة. 
                  ب - الكاروبيم: وهم      أعلم وأكثر نورا، ومنهم الكاروبيم المتسلح بسيف لهيب         نار  على الفردوس يحفظ          شجرة  الحياة بعد طرد           آدم       وحواء،  ومنهم الشيطان الذي سقط أيضا.
                  ج - العروش: وهم      الملائكة الذين يكونون للعزة الإلهية بمنزلة منابر وكراسى      مجيدة .
*​* 
          2- الطغمة الثانية  وتشتمل      على: 

 * *                  أ - القوات: وهم      الذين وهبهم الله قوة عظيمة لفعل العجائب. (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في          موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و      الكتب الأخرى). 
                  ب - السلاطين: وهم      الأرواح الذين يضبطون سلطان الشياطين وجهنم، وقد أقامهم الله –عز      اسمه – على الأرض لحفظ نظام العالم، وقد سموا سلاطين لأنهم       يظهرون سلطان الله تعالى وقدرته الضابطة.
                  ج – السيادات: هم  الأرواح      الذين لهم سلطان على البشر وعلى الملائكة الذين هم أقل منهم كمالا      .
*​* 
          2-      الطغمة الثالثة وتشتمل على:

 * *                  أ - الرياسات: وهم  الملائكة الذين لهم سلطان خاص على الممالك لحفظها.
                  ب - رؤساء الملائكة:  وهم      الملائكة المرسلون لأعظم الأمور ومنهم (ميخائيل وجبرائيل       ورافائيل)
                  ج - الملائكة      : وهم باقى الملائكة الذين يخدمون في شتى الأعمال الأخرى.
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (2 يوليو 2010)

*0<<السيرافيم وخدماتهم<<0*
*
* *      الرؤيا      المشهورة في الإصحاح السادس من      أشعياء  النبى تتكلم عن      السيرافيم.
           لأول مرة في      الكتاب      المقدس (أش 6: 2 – 6) فتقول

 "... رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسى عال  ومرتفع      وأذياله تملا الهيكل. السارافيم وافقون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة. باثنين  يغطى      وجهه، وباثنين يغطى رجليه وباثنين يطير. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس  قدوس      رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض".

      وكلمة سيرافيم كلمة عبرية      معناها " محرقة أو متقدة بالنار " وهى جمع لكلمة "ساراف".  
          وطبقة السيرافيم في  الملائكة      من الطبقات التي لم يذكر عنها مطلقا أن أحد أفرادها سقط. 
          فالشيطان – وهو من  جماعة      الكاروبيم  – سقط وجر معه كثيرين من طغمات كثيرة... فسقط معه من جماعة      الكاروبيم ومن الرؤساء ومن القواد ومن السلاطين ومن الأرباب،     فالقديس  بولس الرسول يقول " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء مع  السلاطين.. مع      أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات (أف 6: 12) ". 
          فلم يرد مطلقا سقوط  ملاك من      طبقة السيرافيم او من طبقة الكراسى... (انظر  المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في          موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و      الكتب الأخرى). فالسيرافيم المتقدون بالنار يرمزون الى الحب      الالهى.
          والسيرافيم عملهم هو  تسبيح      الله.. فيقولون على الدوام " قدوس قدوس قدوس " وهذه التسبحة قد أخذتها في      تسابيحها الشهيرة (الثلاث تقديسات).

0<<الكاروبيم(الشاروبيم) وخدماتهم<<0*
*
* *الكاروبيم  كلمة عبرية      معناها ملئ المعرفة، وهى جمع كلمة "كروب"  والمعرفة تنفخ كما قال سليمان      الحكيم، لذلك احتمال سقوط بعض الملائكة منها ممكن. فالشيطان كان من طغمة      الكاروبيم وسقط في المجد الباطل والمعرفة الكاذبة. 

0<<طغمة الكراسي<<0

 **      طبقة الكراسى ترمز الى  حلول الله، 
       فقد قيل عن      السماء  أنها كرسى الله، 
       أى مكان      حلوله.      
       وطبقة الكراسى من  الطبقات التي لم يسقط منها اى ملاك لأنها مكان حلول الله. 
       والكراسى تترجم أحيانا  عروش (نى اثرونوس)، 
       وفى     اللغة       الإنجليزية تترجم عروش أيضا، 
       لان كلمة كرسى     بالقبطية  (توتس) أما عرش      فهى (ثرونوس). 
          لذلك يقال كرسيك يا  الله او      عرشك يا الله (بيك اثرونوس).

* 
​


----------

